# Marine Aquariums > Seahorses & Pipefish >  The mysis shrimp race.

## Timo



----------


## Anne

Aint they cute .....  

Who won the mysis race (hee hee)

----------


## Timo

> Aint they cute .....  
> 
> Who won the mysis race (hee hee)


Think the darker one in the pic won he's the male. Now he has turned yellow like the female  :Smile:

----------


## Anne

Has he started wearing lipstick too ...  :Smile: 

I think they can change from male to female...

----------

